# Benutzt Kondome!!!!!



## DER SCHWERE (22 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## Sachse (22 Nov. 2012)

besser is wa? lol8

:thx:


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2012)

Wie sollen die Dinger bei dem spitzen Schnabel beim überziehen ganz bleiben?


----------



## LuigiHallodri (26 Nov. 2012)

Kein Kondom benutzt und hinterher große Augen machen!


----------



## Snoppy (27 Nov. 2012)

super Idee


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2012)

lol, shit happens


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Warnung


----------

